# The movie quotes thread



## ulrik (Apr 27, 2002)

I officially open the movie quotes thread! I will now post the quote from a successfull movie, and the first who posts the correct answer may post the next quote. You may ask questions about the movie, but I - as the one who posted the quote - may only answer with "yes" or "no".
The quotes should be from movies which everyone 'should be able' to know and which are more or less broadcasted once world wide (so please no quotes from "Pirates of silicon valley" )

Here goes, first quote from an older movie, but it was already in color:

"We train young people to drop fire on people, but their commanders won't allow them to write "fuck" on their airplanes"


----------



## themacko (Apr 27, 2002)

Apocalypse Now.  Quality movie.   

Okay, here's my quote.  It happens to be from my favorite movie.

*Emmet Fitzhume: "For God's sake, show some balls!"
Austin Milbarge: "I think it's too late to try and impress them."*


----------



## ulrik (Apr 27, 2002)

wow, that's difficult...was the movie in cinemas within the last five years???


----------



## Paragon (Apr 27, 2002)

That's from "Spies like us" with Chevy Chase and Dan Aykroyd.

Okay here goes:

1: i'm gonna go home and have sex. 
2: you're gonna go home and puke. 
1: yeah well that'll be fun too.


----------



## ksv (Apr 28, 2002)

"Snakes. I _hate_ snakes!"


----------



## ulrik (Apr 28, 2002)

Indiana Jones, but it wasn't your turn, we are still at one from Paragorn...


----------



## Paragon (Apr 28, 2002)

Let me help you a little. One of the "main" characters is a bus.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 28, 2002)

Roger Rabbit???

Haven't seen that in years....is it correct???


----------



## Paragon (Apr 28, 2002)

Nope...the bus can go really "fast"


----------



## ulrik (Apr 28, 2002)

Speed?

Or maybe you mean a movie from this series of parodies where I don't know the english name, a series of movies, one with a plane, one with a spaceshuttle...and.....one.....IIRC....with a bus.....


----------



## ksv (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *Indiana Jones, but it wasn't your turn, we are still at one from Paragorn... *



Oh, you didn't see my invisible answer, I suppose


----------



## Paragon (Apr 28, 2002)

Speed is the correct answer...and for the winner we have...nothing i guess.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 28, 2002)

Oh, we have, I may post the next quote...let's see....

well, I am too tired at the moment to remember any special quote, anyone else may post a quote...


----------



## voice- (Apr 28, 2002)

Easy one:
"You don't frighten us, english pig-dogs"
that shold be enough...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 28, 2002)

"This isn't a game! In the real world, when you kill people, they die. And in the real world, you're f*cked!"

GUESS!!!!! (edited)


----------



## Paragon (Apr 28, 2002)

Voice: is that from Monty Python...the one about the holy Grail?

BlingBling: did you give the answer to your quote...or was it something else?


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 28, 2002)

Voice: Monty Python and the holy grail.
The french guy, at the castle where the grail was found to be.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Paragon _
> *BlingBling: did you give the answer to your quote...or was it something else? *



yes i gave the answer to my quote.... CRAP I JUST REMEBERED I WASN'T SUPPOSED TO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paragon (Apr 28, 2002)

that's okay blingbling...I'll try not to guess that one then.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 28, 2002)

OK, I'd say MacGuy is the next to give us a quote...


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 28, 2002)

Pirates Of Silicon Valley

Steve Balmer: "I don't know if it's you or the clothes on the floor, but something in here needs to be hosed down."


----------



## ulrik (Apr 29, 2002)

Wrong, since you broke all three rules:

1) This is a game. So naming the answer together with the question isn't much fun

2) You haven't guessed a movie, so you may not post a quote

3) NO QUOTES FROM PIRATES OF SILICON VALLEY


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh. Sorry. 
I just read the name of thread and posted. Sorry again.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 29, 2002)

No problem, I didn't mean to sound harsh...

so...who's turn was it??? Ah, heck, free round, anybody post a quote...


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 29, 2002)

"Have you sent in backup?"
"Nnnnnn....nnnnnoooo......."
"OK then."
-----------
*BOOM* "Anyone else want to negotiate?"
"He's..... rrrreally good at negotiating..."


----------



## Paragon (Apr 29, 2002)

Here's one:

"If you don't get the President of the United States on that phone, do you know what's gonna happen to you?...You're gonna have to answer to the Coca-Cola Company."

  

From one of my favorite movies.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 29, 2002)

Independence Day?

I don't have it on DVD so I can't check it but I remember a similar situation in the movie...


----------



## ulrik (Apr 29, 2002)

Update: - wrong and stupid answer deleted -


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 29, 2002)

Mine isn't from Independence Day or A New Hope, sorry.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Mine isn't from Independence Day or A New Hope, sorry. *



I ment the other quote with A new Hope, but I realised that it was wrong...

...damnit, I have your quote on my ear, I just can't remember the movie....aaaarg

Austin Powers???


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 29, 2002)

Oddly enough, it's not Austin Powers but you're actually getting a bit closer with that answer...


----------



## Paragon (Apr 29, 2002)

Bluefusion: The Negotiater.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 29, 2002)

LOL no.  Anyway, if you give up, I'll just tell you. It's.... it's....


----------



## Paragon (Apr 29, 2002)

My guess is Dirty Harry and Goodfellas.


----------



## ksv (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Paragon _
> *Here's one:
> 
> "If you don't get the President of the United States on that phone, do you know what's gonna happen to you?...You're gonna have to answer to the Coca-Cola Company."
> ...



What about "Dave" (or what the heck the name of that movie was ) ??


----------



## Paragon (Apr 29, 2002)

Nope...the main character is a certain Doctor.


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 29, 2002)

Okay, I'll end the suspense.  The quote is by Col. "Bat" Guano in the film "Dr. Strangelove."


----------



## ksv (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by genghiscohen _
> *Okay, I'll end the suspense.  The quote is by Col. "Bat" Guano in the film "Dr. Strangelove." *



And where's your quote?


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 29, 2002)

Let's see, what's a good one...  Okay.
"It's buried under the big W.  You can't miss it... Under the big W..."


----------



## ksv (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by genghiscohen _
> *Let's see, what's a good one...  Okay.
> "It's buried under the big W.  You can't miss it... Under the big W..." *



"Pirates of Treasure Valley"


----------



## Paragon (Apr 29, 2002)

Is this from the movie where there's four palm tree's shaped like a big W at the end of the movie...I can't remember the name...almost. nah I can't.


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 29, 2002)

You're on the right track with the palm trees...


----------



## Paragon (Apr 29, 2002)

I think its something like the hunt for ??. Is Michael Douglas in it?


----------



## Paragon (Apr 29, 2002)

What was the answer to Bluefusions question?


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Paragon _
> *I think its something like the hunt for ??. Is Michael Douglas in it? *


No, and no.  Hint - this is an oldie.  Michael Douglas's father could have been in it (but wasn't).


----------



## Paragon (Apr 29, 2002)

I don't know...I give up.


----------



## Valrus (Apr 29, 2002)

Is it "The Shawshank Redemption?"

-the valrus


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 29, 2002)

LOL!  Uh, no, not even close.
Paragon, you've obviously seen the movie.  C'mon, rack your brain.
BTW, it's a comedy.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 29, 2002)

BlueFusion: Fifth Element?


----------



## Paragon (Apr 29, 2002)

Okay I'll give it another try...don't tell it yet.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 29, 2002)

Remember: In this game, it is allowed to ask questions about the movie, but the questions may only be answered with "yes" or "no"


----------



## Paragon (Apr 29, 2002)

GD...I know this movie, but I just can't put a name on it. Oh well...I hope you post the answer soon, cause now you have me going over every single movie I ever saw.  

Is it a B/W movie?


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 29, 2002)

Nope, not quite *that* old.  It was in color.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 29, 2002)

We need more.... 

What year was it made?


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 29, 2002)

I would say mid 90s.... and it was in color... and it was a comedy.... 

Nkuvu got it. It's The Fifth Element; Bruce Willis and Milla Jovovich and a bunch of other random people. Remember?


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 29, 2002)

Err, try mid-'60's.  I'll give you a few of the stars:  Spencer Tracy, Phil Silvers, Jonathan Winters, Mickey Rooney, Terry-Thomas, Buddy Hackett and Ethel Merman.


----------



## Valrus (Apr 29, 2002)

I found it, but I had to do a Google search.

I won't say what it is. I'm sure that's cheating.

I've never seen the movie, although I've definitely heard of it.

-the valrus


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 29, 2002)

haha! It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World!

try this one:


Now, a clever man would put the poison into his own goblet, because he would know that only a great fool would reach for what he was given. I am not a great fool, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of you. But you must have known I was not a great fool, you would have counted on it, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of me!


----------



## Valrus (Apr 29, 2002)

The Princess Bride!

Best movie _*ever*_!

Wait a sec... I need to come up with my own now...

-the valrus


----------



## Valrus (Apr 29, 2002)

Ah, how shall I do it? Oh, I know. I'll turn him into a flea. A harmless little flea. And then I'll put that flea in a box, and I'll put that box inside another box, and then I'll mail that box to myself, and when it arrives -- ahahahahaha! -- I'll smash it with a hammer! It's brilliant, brilliant, brilliant, I tell you!

-the valrus


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 29, 2002)

The Emperors New Groove!
Yzma!!
Now let me think...


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 29, 2002)

Mechanic 1: Ain't never seen anyone so s**t-all stupid as you driving off that road. You musta got manure for your brains.
Main Character: Yeah, well, we're from out of town. How much do we owe?
Mechanic 2: All of it.
Main Character: C'mon, seriously. How much do we owe?
Mechanic 2: [waving a wrench] I said all of it, boy.
Main Character: What does your sheriff think of your business practices?
[Mechanic 2 laughs and shows his sheriff's badge.]


----------



## Paragon (Apr 30, 2002)

How old is the movie? Is it an american movie?


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 30, 2002)

"National Lampoon's Vacation."

Okay, here's an easy one.  
"'Blessed are the cheesemakers?!'"


----------



## tismey (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh puh-lease. Life Of Brian.

My Turn, My Turn!!

"Are all men from the future loudmouth braggards?"
"Just me, baby. Just Me."






****edited cos I didn't like the way I punctuated it first time****


----------



## Paragon (Apr 30, 2002)

Monty Python: Life of Brian?


----------



## tismey (Apr 30, 2002)

You'll have to be quicker than that, mate...


----------



## ulrik (Apr 30, 2002)

AHHHH, I have the scene before my eyes, I just can't recall the title....aaaarg.....

SELECT * FROM thisbrain.movielist WHERE quotes LIKE 'Are all men from the future loudmouth braggards';

Query running....


----------



## Paragon (Apr 30, 2002)

Aargghh....too slow.


----------



## dlookus (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm gonna have to say "Army of Darkness"


----------



## Paragon (Apr 30, 2002)

Sweets for the sweet.


----------



## tismey (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlookus _
> *I'm gonna have to say "Army of Darkness" *



*puts finger on nose and points at dlookus with other hand*

Paragon. Was that an answer? Or another quote?


----------



## Paragon (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn...it's army of darkness.


----------



## dlookus (Apr 30, 2002)

K thinking. Give me a moment.


----------



## dlookus (Apr 30, 2002)

"I think you're OK here. They have a thin candy shell... Hmph, I'm surprised you didn't know that."


----------



## Paragon (Apr 30, 2002)

Tommy Boy?


----------



## dlookus (Apr 30, 2002)

I made it too easy. Next time it will be obscure. Your turn.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay...let me see.

"Look up slowly, Ann. That's it. You don't see anything. Now look higher. Still higher. Now you see it. You're amazed. You can't believe it. Your eyes open wider. It's horrible Ann, but you can't look away. There's no chance for you Ann. No escape. You're helpless Ann, helpless. There's just one chance, if you can scream. But your throat's paralyzed. Try to scream Ann. Try. Perhaps if you didn't see it, you could scream. Throw your arms across your eyes and scream Ann, scream for your life."


----------



## ulrik (Apr 30, 2002)

Scream  

Just kidding...


----------



## Paragon (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL good one...but nope.


----------



## voice- (Apr 30, 2002)

Doesn't that sound a lot like Michael Jackson's Thriller?


----------



## Paragon (Apr 30, 2002)

Nope...not MJ.


----------



## tismey (Apr 30, 2002)

Have to admit to being stumped on this one


----------



## Paragon (May 1, 2002)

Okay...and the answer is...KING KONG.

Now someone write quote...


----------



## macguy17 (May 1, 2002)

quote!

ok, enough being literal.
Anyway, good oneParagon. That was hard.

And for the next one:
"Yes I'm old. Old enough to remember when the MCP was just a chess program!"


----------



## nkuvu (May 1, 2002)

Hmm, could it be Tron?


----------



## macguy17 (May 2, 2002)

U got it nkuvu


----------



## julguribye (May 2, 2002)

I have a good one.
It's not a very old movie so it should be easy.

"At my signal, unleash hell"

ok, I'll make it two...

"What we do in life, eccoes in eternity"

(they are from the same movie)


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 2, 2002)

GLADIATOR!
Thats the best you got?  How about this one:
"Turn off those lights you little asshole!"
and
"HOLLYWOOOOOD!

they are also from the same movie.


----------



## Paragon (May 2, 2002)

Julguribye, it was not your turn, but nkuvu's.


----------



## nkuvu (May 2, 2002)

If I had a good quote I would have posted it.  All the ones I can think of are way too obvious...


----------



## ksv (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *If I had a good quote I would have posted it.  All the ones I can think of are way too obvious... *



"**, we're trapped!"


----------



## ulrik (May 4, 2002)

Is that the quote??? Don't you think it's a bit too....common??


----------



## Valrus (May 4, 2002)

Star Wars?

I dunno. It's only two words!

I think I have _a_ right answer, though. 

-the valrus


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 6, 2002)

Who's turn is it?  I know I might have gone out of turn, but my quote is still here that no one answered yet.


----------



## macguy17 (May 7, 2002)

LOL, to keep it alive...

"That's not entirely accurate, Mr. President.:


----------



## ulrik (May 7, 2002)

Independence Day


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 7, 2002)

Yeah... thats right!  Even I know that and im an idiot!

Well since you didnt post a quote.. I will!

"I kind of glued myself to... um... myself."


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 7, 2002)

"Oh my god, we are burning alive!"

"You better pray to the god of skinny punks that this wind picks up, or I'll come over there and shove my foot up your ass."


----------



## ulrik (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Yeah... thats right!  Even I know that and im an idiot!
> 
> Well since you didnt post a quote.. I will!
> ...



I wasn't sure about ID4, so I wanted to wait till it is verified, but since you already posted the next quote...

damn...I know that quote, I even have the movie, but I just can't remember the name....


----------



## Valrus (May 7, 2002)

LTM: American Pie?

-the valrus


----------



## ulrik (May 7, 2002)

Ah...yes! Part 2 IIRC. Your turn


----------



## Bluefusion (May 7, 2002)

I thought glue quote was from "There's Something About Mary"... no?


----------



## ulrik (May 7, 2002)

I am quite sure it is american pie two, the scene where he then somehow ends up naked on the roof of his father with his hand glued to...well...himself, and is taken away by the police or something like that....I think he thought the glue was something different, Vaseline or something, I really can't remember...


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 10, 2002)

Yes... it was A.P. 2.  Good job!

Ok.. there a few more quotes laying around.  Maybe we should clean those up.


----------



## TommyWillB (May 11, 2002)

Here is a quote from something I just saw today:

"...Careful, you're not screwing my head on straight!" 

(Probably not a perfect quote, but close.)


----------



## ulrik (May 11, 2002)

Empire strikes back???

Chewbacca reassembling C3PO? I am not perfectly sure, long time since I saw it (if it would be available on a legal DVD, I would see much more often)


----------



## nkuvu (May 11, 2002)

Either that or Episode II.  I know that _someone_ had an advance showing...  He even posted the invite and ticket in another thread.  I'm jealous, if you can't tell...


----------



## nkuvu (May 12, 2002)

Since I've answered two (or three, the jury's still out on Tom's quote) and posted none, here's one that should be easy:



> I have found from experience that a modicum of snuff can be most efficacious.


----------



## TommyWillB (May 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Either that or Episode II...*


Um.... yeah, maybe!


----------



## ulrik (May 13, 2002)

After new input, I change my answer. I still say it's C3PO, but it's a different Star Wars Episode...a newer one


----------



## Bluefusion (May 13, 2002)

Hey, is C3PO _in_ Episode II?


----------



## nkuvu (May 13, 2002)

Don't see why not -- C3PO was in Episode I...


----------



## ulrik (May 13, 2002)

Yes. he actually plays two characters.

"MUST KILL ALL JEDI...oh my god,what did I say???"


----------



## Bluefusion (May 13, 2002)

Gawd, I totally missed that. Yeah, now it sounds familiar... huh.

I guess I totally forgot everything that happened in Episode 1: all I remember is Jar-Jar, this wierd glowing ball, and a pod race... I remember liking the movie somewhat, though...

I was so little when I saw all the Star Wars movies that I don't remember much of anything. Hey, that could be funny. Someone tell me everything wrong with my memory:

Star Wars: A New Hope: I remember the Death Star, a lot of white hallways (which never made any sense, since the guy is supposedly evil, right?) and the heavy breathing Darth Vader. That wierd furry dude, Chewbacca, too. I love the X-Wings.

Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back: snow. lots of snow. These wierd AT-ATs and the little rebel snowspeeder things. And Yoda, too, right? For some reason, I really liked this movie, but I don't remember anything about it at all.

Star Wars: Return of the Jedi: A forest, with all these stupid furry things everywhere. I don't remember anything else. For some reason, I hated that movie.

So, um, I guess you couldn't exactly call me a Star Wars fanatic... I have no idea what 75% of the story is... there's Anakin, Luke, Leia, Yoda, C3PO, Chewbacca, Han, Darth Vader, Darth Maul, Obi-Wan, and Jar-Jar... any other characters I need to know? Those are all I remember....

Sorry for being so disrespectful of the SW franchise


----------



## nkuvu (May 13, 2002)

I really do enjoy the SW series.  I have a friend who has the SW Trivial Pursuit, and we're about tied on trivia knowledge.  The rest of the people playing just roll their eyes and groan.  "OMG, you _knew_ that?  You're such a geek!"  

The strange bit is that I remember _liking_ Episode I when I saw it in the theater.  Quite a bit, actually.  Then I watched it again on video (SW is the one series I can watch over and over and over -- I don't watch other movies more than once, generally).  I hated it on video.  The kid playing Anakin was awful.  Jar Jar was worse than pointless.  So I am convinced that there must have been a Jedi at the theater -- "You will like this movie."  _I will like this movie._  "Anakin is doing a fine job as an actor..." _Anakin is doing a fine job as an actor..._  et cetera et cetera...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 13, 2002)

I suppose I really just need to see all the movies again, in order-- maybe then I'll understand the series (I think I'm old enough to enjoy it now)


----------



## ulrik (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Gawd, I totally missed that. Yeah, now it sounds familiar... huh.
> *



Sorry, but the quote is from Episode 2...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 13, 2002)

No, not the quote--- you posted while I was typing. I was saying it sounded familiar that C3PO was in Episode 1.


----------



## ulrik (May 13, 2002)

Oh, you mean that. OK. Then you might remember the quote

"Naked? What do you mean by my parts are showing?"


----------



## ulrik (May 13, 2002)

Should we get back to the Quotes game???


----------



## nkuvu (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *Should we get back to the Quotes game??? *


I'm still waiting for the answer to my quote...


----------



## ulrik (May 13, 2002)

woops, missed that!
 I repeat it hear for all to guess:

"I have found from experience that a modicum of snuff can be most efficacious."


----------



## nkuvu (May 13, 2002)

Ooh! ooh!  Me!  I know the answer!  Call on me!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 13, 2002)

Yes, nkuvu? What is it?


----------



## nkuvu (May 13, 2002)

Well I hardly think that would be fair, since I posted the quote.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 13, 2002)

Yes, I knew that


----------



## ulrik (May 14, 2002)




----------



## nkuvu (May 14, 2002)

Here's a hint:





> You may ask questions about the movie, but I - as the one who posted the quote - may only answer with "yes" or "no".


----------



## ulrik (May 14, 2002)

is the movie older than five years?


----------



## nkuvu (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *is the movie older than five years? *


Yes


----------



## Paragon (May 14, 2002)

the adventures of baron muchhausen.


----------



## nkuvu (May 14, 2002)

Technically it's Baron Munchausen, not muchhausen.  

But I think that's what you meant.    See?  I thought this one would go quickly...


----------



## ulrik (May 14, 2002)

Technically, it's not Munchhausen but Münchhausen...


----------



## Paragon (May 14, 2002)

are there any other quotes we need to answer before we write a new one?


----------



## nkuvu (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *Technically, it's not Munchhausen but Münchhausen...   *


Ya, but I was in a hurry and didn't want to mess with it...


----------



## ksv (May 14, 2002)

So, holding down alt when pressing the u is "messing with it"?


----------



## ulrik (May 14, 2002)

> are there any other quotes we need to answer before we write a new one?



nope, it's your turn to post a quote


BTW: You have to do WHAT to produce an Ü??? crazy non-germans....


----------



## nkuvu (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *So, holding down alt when pressing the u is "messing with it"?  *


If you know how to do that off the top of your head, then no it isn't.  But I didn't, and didn't want to go mucking about in KeyCaps -- I was running late.  So sue me.


----------



## Paragon (May 14, 2002)

Okay here it is:

"Ho, Ho, Ho... Well, if it isn't stinking *name* in poison. How are thou, thou globby bottle of cheap stinking chip oil? Come and get one in the yarbles, if you have any yarbles, you eunuch jelly thou"

...it's a classic.


----------



## ksv (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *
> BTW: You have to do WHAT to produce an Ü??? crazy non-germans....  *



Duh 
Explain how to make an æ, ø or å


----------



## Paragon (May 14, 2002)

You press the button on the keyboard labeled æ, ø, å.


----------



## nkuvu (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Paragon _
> *Okay here it is:
> 
> "Ho, Ho, Ho... Well, if it isn't stinking *name* in poison. How are thou, thou globby bottle of cheap stinking chip oil? Come and get one in the yarbles, if you have any yarbles, you eunuch jelly thou"
> ...


I know what it is, but I am not going to say it.  I cheated -- I knew it was oh so familiar, but couldn't think of it, so I looked it up on the web.

Bad nkuvu, no biscuit...


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 14, 2002)

Wow... how quicky the subject can change.

Is the quote from any of the Monty Python movies.  Those are hilarious!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 14, 2002)

åé|øü and sometimes ¥.


----------



## Paragon (May 14, 2002)

nope...not from a monty python movie.


----------



## nkuvu (May 14, 2002)

Is the movie...  no, can't ask anything.  

Dang it, I hate being left out because I'm too impatient...


----------



## ulrik (May 14, 2002)

I am so clueless, I don't even know what to ask...it's obviously an older movie, since you said it's a classic.

Is it from a "well-known" regisseur? Under "well-known" I understand something like David Fincher, Francis Ford Coppola, Ridley Scott, James Cameron, George Lucas and the like...just say yes when you think it is a regisseur one should know when he regularly goes into cinemas and watches movies in TV...


----------



## Paragon (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *Is it from a "well-known" regisseur? Under "well-known" I understand something like David Fincher, Francis Ford Coppola, Ridley Scott, James Cameron, George Lucas and the like...just say yes when you think it is a regisseur one should know when he regularly goes into cinemas and watches movies in TV... *



yes it is...he died a couple of years ago, and almost all of his movies are classics. It's not that old, it's not a black and white movie.


----------



## ulrik (May 14, 2002)

Is it from Stanley Kubrick? He died some years ago, just before Eyes Wide Shut came into cinemas.

It is not 2001...

Clockwerk orange???


----------



## Paragon (May 14, 2002)

I couldn't remember exactly when he died...but you are correct. It's from a clockwork orange.


----------



## nkuvu (May 14, 2002)

I dunno, Paragon, you gave more than just a "Yes" answer...


----------



## Paragon (May 14, 2002)

True...maybe we should call a "do-over".


----------



## nkuvu (May 14, 2002)

Maybe, but don't use the same quote.


----------



## Paragon (May 14, 2002)

Okay here goes (again):

"Phil, I will drop-kick those f***ing dogs if they come near me."

...have fun.


----------



## Paragon (May 17, 2002)

Okay let me help you guy's a little to get this going again. The main character is Tom Cruise.


----------



## ulrik (May 17, 2002)

Is the movie older than 5 years?


----------



## Paragon (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *Is the movie older than 5 years? *



No...


----------



## ulrik (May 17, 2002)

Was either his wife Nicole Kidman or his new girlfriend Penelope Cruz one of the main characters? If either one of them was, just answer yes.


----------



## Paragon (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *Was either his wife Nicole Kidman or his new girlfriend Penelope Cruz one of the main characters? If either one of them was, just answer yes. *



No...


----------



## nkuvu (May 17, 2002)

Is the movie Magnolia?


----------



## Paragon (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Is the movie Magnolia? *



...yes it is. Congrats...now it's your turn.


----------



## ulrik (May 18, 2002)

houston to nkuvu, houston to nkuvu...we are waiting...


----------



## nkuvu (May 18, 2002)

Uh, this is nkuvu, houston, I read you loud and clear.

I have to think of a quote, over.


----------



## nkuvu (May 18, 2002)

> "Why am I doing this again?"
> "When you can balance a tack hammer on your head, you will head off your foes with a balanced attack."
> "And why am I wearing the watermelon on my feet?"
> "I don't remember telling you to do that."



Yay!  Thought of one...


----------



## nkuvu (May 19, 2002)

C'Mon, no guesses yet?  I thought this one would be easy too...

Need I remind people of the questions option again...?


----------



## wdw_ (May 19, 2002)

That quote is from the Ben Stiller Movie "Mystery Men".

700th post.


----------



## nkuvu (May 19, 2002)

This is the part where you respond with a quote...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

"Good morning, my neighbors!!!"

"Ahh, fuck you."

"Yes!" (big smile) "Fuck you too!!"


----------



## Paragon (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *"Good morning, my neighbors!!!"
> 
> "Ahh, fuck you."
> ...



Coming to America...although I believe it was wdw_'s turn.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

Yes, and yes, it was his turn, but no one was doing anything so I thought I'd put one in... sorry


----------



## wdw_ (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Yes, and yes, it was his turn, but no one was doing anything so I thought I'd put one in... sorry  *


Sorry, this is my first time playing. I thought I was supposed to wait for someone to tell me my response was correct.

Anyway, here's my quote:


> "I feel like Han Solo, you're Chewie, and she's Ben Kenobi, and we're in that fucked up bar!"


I love this movie!


----------



## xoot (May 19, 2002)

Any1 already say "Shaken, not stirred?"


----------



## nkuvu (May 20, 2002)

xoot:  I don't think that a single quote which is in about 150 movies counts.

wdw_: Is the movie a comedy?


----------



## wdw_ (May 20, 2002)

I freakin' hilarious!


----------



## nkuvu (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *I freakin' hilarious! *


Um, regardless of your personal hilarity...

I'll take that as a "yes".

Was the movie released in the last five years?


----------



## wdw_ (May 20, 2002)

Yep.


----------



## nkuvu (May 20, 2002)

Was it released within the last two years?


----------



## wdw_ (May 21, 2002)

I was released in 1999.


----------



## nkuvu (May 21, 2002)

> I was released in 1999.


Wow, you are a young one, aren't you, wdw_?  

Does the movie have Silent Bob in it?


----------



## wdw_ (May 21, 2002)

yes


----------



## nkuvu (May 21, 2002)

Could the movie be Dogma?


----------



## wdw_ (May 21, 2002)

YAY!!!!!!!!!! 

Nkuvu got it! Your turn nkuvu


----------



## nkuvu (May 21, 2002)

Here ya go...


> I always just hoped that, that I'd meet some nice friendly girl, like the look of her, hope the look of me didn't make her physically sick, then pop the question and, um, settle down and be happy. It worked for my parents. Well, apart from the divorce and all that.


----------



## Paragon (May 21, 2002)

Is Adam Sandler in it?


----------



## wdw_ (May 21, 2002)

I know what it is, but I'm gonna agive someone else a chance.


----------



## dave25 (May 21, 2002)

Four Weddings and a Funeral.

How about one from another British movie:-

"You're only supposed to blow the bloody doors off!"


----------



## nkuvu (May 21, 2002)

Paragon: Nope.

wdw_: Are you just the movie quote storehouse of knowledge?


----------



## nkuvu (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave25 _
> *Four Weddings and a Funeral.*


That's correct.  But it sounds like you already knew that....


----------



## dave25 (May 21, 2002)

Yes, a brilliant line from a great film, couldn't mistake it!

Any ideas on mine?  It's from a very famous 1960's film


----------



## nkuvu (May 21, 2002)

It's obviously not famous enough for me.  I have no ideas at all.


----------



## dave25 (May 21, 2002)

OK I need to go to bed now (very early start tomorrow) so I'll give it away. It was a line spoken by Michael Caine in the film "the Italian Job"

Someone else can have a go now


----------



## nkuvu (May 21, 2002)

Hmm.  What do we do if someone gives the answer?  Is it "first post gets it" kind of thing?

And for future reference, I personally don't think it matters if you have to go to bed -- we can all just guess or ask questions, and you can come back tomorrow.    Just don't leave us hanging for a week...


----------



## nkuvu (May 23, 2002)

Ok, I'll go....



> I was deeply unhappy, but I didn't know it, because I was so happy all the time.



Ready, set, GO!


----------



## Paragon (May 24, 2002)

L.A. Story?


----------



## Paragon (May 24, 2002)

Here's one:



> When I first came here, this was all swamp. Everyone said I was daft to build a castle on a swamp, but I built in all the same, just to show them. It sank into the swamp. So I built a second one. And that one sank into the swamp. So I built a third. That burned down, fell over, and then sank into the swamp. But the fourth one stayed up. And that's what you're going to get, Son, the strongest castle in all of England.


----------



## dave25 (May 24, 2002)

Paragon, yours was from Monty Python & the Holy Grail.

Was "LA Story" the correct answer to Nkuvu's question?  You seemed unsure


----------



## nkuvu (May 24, 2002)

Yes, Paragon was correct.


----------



## Paragon (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave25 _
> *Paragon, yours was from Monty Python & the Holy Grail.
> *



correct...I love that movie.


----------



## nkuvu (May 24, 2002)

dave25, I believe that it's your turn...


----------



## dave25 (May 24, 2002)

Ok, how about this:

"He's not the Messiah.  He's a very naughty boy"


----------



## nkuvu (May 24, 2002)

Wild guess:  Is it Damien?


----------



## dave25 (May 24, 2002)

No, sorry


----------



## Paragon (May 24, 2002)

Life of Brian.


----------



## dave25 (May 25, 2002)

Yes!  Another go for Paragon


----------



## Paragon (May 25, 2002)

Okay here's another one...I love this one.  

name: What are your qualifications?
name: Ah. Well... I attended Juilliard... I'm a graduate of the Harvard business school. I travel quite extensively. I lived through the Black Plague and had a pretty good time during that. I've seen the EXORCIST ABOUT A HUNDRED AND SIXTY-SEVEN TIMES, AND IT KEEPS GETTING FUNNIER EVERY SINGLE TIME I SEE IT... NOT TO MENTION THE FACT THAT YOU'RE TALKING TO A DEAD GUY... NOW WHAT DO YOU THINK?!? You think I'm qualified?


----------



## macguy17 (May 25, 2002)

That would be from Beetlejuice.


----------



## Paragon (May 25, 2002)

Correct...this is too easy.


----------



## Paragon (May 27, 2002)

macguy17...I believe it's your turn.


----------



## macguy17 (May 27, 2002)

Sorry, I was put pf town and posted it before I left.

anyway, 

What you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## nkuvu (May 27, 2002)

This isn't another Dogma quote, is it?


----------



## macguy17 (May 27, 2002)

nope


----------



## wdw_ (May 27, 2002)

That sounds so familiar.

Oh! I got it. Is it Billy Madison?


----------



## macguy17 (May 27, 2002)

Yup


----------



## wdw_ (May 27, 2002)

OK

Here's mine:

Person 1: I have to take a pill once every 5 hours or else I feel...funny. Just a stupid thing.

Person 2: Oh, what's it called? 

Person 1: Advanced delusionary schizophrenia with involuntary narcissistic rage.


----------



## nkuvu (May 27, 2002)

Me, myself & Irene

Right?


----------



## wdw_ (May 27, 2002)

Yeah. I decided to post an easy one since my last one was so hard.


----------



## nkuvu (May 27, 2002)

OK, here's mine:


> "Something strange happened to me this morning."
> "Was it a dream where you see yourself standing in sort of sun-god robes on a pyramid with a thousand naked women screaming and throwing little pickles at you?"
> "No."
> "Why am I the only person that has that dream?"


----------



## Paragon (May 28, 2002)

Is it "Real Genius"?


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

OK, I'm gonna start getting really obscure quotes.  From movies you've never heard of.  From the 45 minute monologue in the middle by the no-name character who plays no part in the story.  

Or, in other words, yes.


----------



## Paragon (May 28, 2002)

Hehe...what can I say. I used to watch a lot of movies, now I spend my time in front of my mac. That is when I'm not studying.  

Okay here's an easy one.



> He who controls the spice, controls the universe!



...I said it was easy.

BTW if you choose a quote from a movie I've never heard of, then you can be certain I can't guess it.


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

That'd be Dune.

Here's another quote:


> "What if they're drug dealers?"
> "Drug dealers? Did you see their clothes? Drug dealers wouldn't be caught dead in those polyester rags."


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

And here I thought that this one would last for only a minute...


----------



## Paragon (May 28, 2002)

I'm not sure but is it from the goonies?


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

OK, I'm going to go find some obscure quotes now...  the last one was from a collection I had already (so I could post it quick  ).


----------



## Paragon (May 28, 2002)

ahhh...common everybody knows the goonie's. If you make it too hard we won't be able to guess the movie.


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

Which would be fun because I could sit here and rub my hands together and cackle with glee.


----------



## Paragon (May 28, 2002)

...hihihihi...my diabolical laughter. Okay then try me ( I shouldn't have said that)


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

Uh, it's your turn.  And I haven't found anything yet anyway.


----------



## Paragon (May 29, 2002)

oh...right.



> Take it to the mattress


----------



## nkuvu (May 29, 2002)

I know two answers to this but I'm still looking for my obscure quote.


----------



## Paragon (May 29, 2002)

...ahh common you know I'll guess it anyway. Why don't you just post your answer and let me guess yours.


----------

